# West side outing date



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Let's pick out a day and see how many of us we can get together. I'd like to do a morning fish predawn until 2:00 pm or so preferrably. More than the good fishing I am interested in making some new friends and seeing some old faces.

I voted 18th, but will try to make any date or time we try and do it. Tim


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey Tim....

I am pretty much open as to when and where for a west side outing. I have not been ice fishing in awhile... but... these outings are just too much fun to pass up. I will watch in interest as to when and where.... but count me in!!

By the way... does wire work thru the ice?  Ya know... Whit seems to think it might work for pheasants... 



> I ain't shot none of them long tailed phezant birdie things in a long time. Do I hafta get me one of them thar wire line and dipsey hoochie divers ta get me one of them thar fezzants?


So why shouldn't it work thru the ice?


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I would love to hookup with everyone too!! I am pretty much wide open at this point as well.

Would we be ice fishing or winter steel fishing? Or we could even ice fish for some steel.......as long as there is ice!

Let me know and I will pencil it in my calendar.

Scott


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

There were quite a few folks interested in an ice outing and Murray Lake seemed to be the preferred lake of choice for more people at this point. See thread http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=29589


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I voted for the 25th, only because I'm going to try to get up to Higgins this weekend or next. But if next weekend works better for everybody else, that's fine with me. No preference on which lake. 

Mike


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

I voted for the 18th because I'm going to be busy on the 25th. I'd be open for this coming weekend also if anyone wants to go. I don't really care which lake (have pole will travel ) but I'd prefer to be on the south side of Grand Rapids.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I know this might not make any difference to any of you, but some bunny hunters are going to be on an outing the 18th and 19th. Maybe some of them would like to go fishing with you Tim. I know I wont, unless there is 6 inches of ice I just thought I would throw that in in case someone from the rabbit outing wants to fish also. 

Hope you get a big one Tim, and let me know when you get that hog back!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The 25th works for me or anytime this weekend (atleast until the Steelers playoff game!!!) Big Al, if some folks want to get together this weekend I'm in. 
Buckmaster, I think I can borrow a couple of arm floaties from the neighbor kids....your welcome to where them if it would make your feel better...lol!!
Stein, I got a look at your Monster Eye last week at the taxidermist! What a great fish! Congratulations!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Swamp, you get those arm floaties and I WILL wear them. I am not falling in for anything or anyone.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks you bastards. I haven't even seen it yet. lol Pick it up Saturday and I'll post a few pix once I put her up at home. Can't wait. I'm geeked.

Looks like maybe do one Jan 18th at Murray, Carter or somewhere else if there's a better report, bad ice, or more interest. I'll plan to fish until 2pm.

On the 25th let's shoot for Gun or maybe Reeds for some walleye/pike action. Some of our oozamalak friends may wish to join us. Start at 3pm for gills, then crappie and walleye at dark. I'm also investigating a few other spots so we'll keep posted on that. My attendance is iffy for the 25 th.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm planning on going to Carter on Saturday, probably in the morning, if anybody is interested in meeting me out there. From the reports it sounds like Murray Lake is pretty hot right now, maybe do that for the outing on the 18th?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm out of town for the this weekend or I'd join you. 

For the 25th I am in for sure now for the evening bite. Would like to try Gun at this point starting around 2-3pm until midnight maybe. Other suggestions are welcome. Tim


----------



## 1fish2fish (Mar 28, 2002)

If it stays at Gun on the 25th for a late nighter, I'd probably be in. I'll let you know more as it draws closer.

1fish


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

If I don't go up to Tip-up Town I'm in for the morning of the 18th. I have a party that night if I'm still in town. Murray or Wabasis sounds good to me.


----------



## PoleHolder (Dec 28, 2002)

The 25th at Gun sounds good to me.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I'd be interested in trying ice fishing on the 25th...haven't been since I was a kid...froze my toes off and didn't catch a fish! Where's Gun lake? Kalamazoo? 

Hey Don, bring some of that wire along! It sure did the trick for us on the big lake!  

ben


----------

